# Great information.



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Semen is 'good for women's health and helps fight depression' | Mail Online

I think I am going to print this out and leave it on the wife's dresser!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Unless she's to depressed to read it. Or thinks its just another pie in the sky attempt from you to get oral sex...,AGAIN. ( I don't have that problem )


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> Semen is 'good for women's health and helps fight depression' | Mail Online
> 
> I think I am going to print this out and leave it on the wife's dresser!


I mentioned this to my fiancee, who does have sme depression issues. A roll of the eyes and a "Yeah, I'm sure" is all I got.

Those who wants ex will find these articles, those who don't won't give them any credit. It's the circle of life in a LD/HD sex life.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Tell your LD wives I can vouch for this. Another member sent me this link a while ago so Ive been haphazardly keeping track. If I go more than 4 days with out a dose, I begin to turn on him. Masturbating doesn't prevent this. If I get a fix every other day, he could not shower for a week and Id still want it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Tell your LD wives I can vouch for this. Another member sent me this link a while ago so Ive been haphazardly keeping track. If I go more than 4 days with out a dose, I begin to turn on him. Masturbating doesn't prevent this. If I get a fix every other day, he could not shower for a week and Id still want it!


Okay, that was an exaggeration, maybe not shower for two days.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

DH would have to eat pineapples at least 2x a day (every day) for this to happen. The taste literally makes me ill and my tongue goes numb... anyone else experience that, it's a weird feeling.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, sheepishly have to admit I didn't read this study. The one I am familiar with studied antidepressant properties in semen deposited intravaginal. They handy studied oral doses.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I make the big guy a pinapple and banana soothie every morning and it makes him taste great! I used to have problems swallowing because he was so acidic tasting it made me gag. My favorite thing is when he surprises me and puts mint or chocolate flavor on unexpectedly :-D. I always make sure he knows I enjoy the taste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Wow, sheepishly have to admit I didn't read this study. The one I am familiar with studied antidepressant properties in semen deposited intravaginal. They handy studied oral doses.


The article is ambiguous about oral v. vaginal. The first sentence references oral sex but seems unsupported by the rest of the article, which talks about unprotected intercourse.

In fact, it appears that the study was about the presence of semen in the *reproductive tract*, so it's not going to help anybody yearning for the swallows to return to San Juan Capistrano.

Does Semen Have Antidepressant Properties? - Springer


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

My H shaft is so far into my throat I barely taste a thing, LOL. not that I have ever minded anyway. No issues with it here.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

To me it always tastes relatively the same, no matter what he eats. The only difference I ever notice is it is more or less saltier, if that makes sense. 

Then again, I've never fed him pineapple daily either....hmmm. ...


----------

